
Show HN: yt – Minimalist YouTube - dudzik
http://yt.dudzik.co/#
======
dudzik
I build this minimalist youtube client to make my YouTube experience a little
bit less distracting. My idea was that you have a relatively simple user
interface that you can configure to suite your needs. Feel free to add
features to it that you want for yourself [0]

I build it in PHP with a similar bare bones approach as yt’s UI so it is
relatively easy/cheap to host yourself.

One thing I like to do is block YouTube on my devices (except the embedded
URL), disable the search on yt, and block the settings page. This way I can
only watch videos that are embedded on other sites or if I know the video id.

yt was inspired by [https://tube.quinzel.tech](https://tube.quinzel.tech) [1].

0: [https://github.com/doodzik/yt](https://github.com/doodzik/yt)

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16832438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16832438)

